# new.spako.lu



## spako (Feb 14, 2008)

I added a new part to my sitehttp://spako.lu

it's the http://more.spako.lu part where I added a blog and more pictures whith the possibility to leave comments on them

I would really be thankfull for any advice on how to improve my site  

thank you!


----------

